# How to custom color in shell



## h0itm (Feb 10, 2012)

*H*i, *I* want my shell to


```
[root@ ~]$
```

*T*hank so much.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2012)

See csh(1). Especially the section about special shell variables.


```
set prompt =  "%n@%m:%~%#"
```


----------

